# Where does blue water come from?



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats a good one there!  Ha ha I hear toilet bowls make good grouper homes, I've got one or two out there somewhere myself, I'll be sure and post how they produce when I dive on them.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, when a mommy and a daddy really love one another............:doh

Who am I trying to fool, we all know it comes from a toilet bowl :letsdrink


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

anyone remember that toilet bowl that was sitting on the #1 bouy just out of the pass a few years ago???... that shit was funny!


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

besides 2000 flushes what exactly is blue water?


----------

